# لو كنت مكان الولد ده...هتعمل ايه غير انك تهرب ههههههه



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع


لو انت

كنت 

مكان

الولد

ده كده

هتعمل

ايه

غير

انك 

هتهرب

ههههههههههههههه

يالا بقى

وروووووونى

هتعملوا

ااااااايه

يا رجااااااله









مستنية اشوفكم هتعملوا ايه ؟؟​


----------



## gift (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو كنت مكان الولد ده...هتعمل ايه غير انك تهرب ههههههه*

مش ح نعمل حاجة هههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو كنت مكان الولد ده...هتعمل ايه غير انك تهرب ههههههه*

وانا ايه اللى يوقفنى قصادك يا مرمر وبعدين ما حدش بيهرب من قضاه


----------



## فادية (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو كنت مكان الولد ده...هتعمل ايه غير انك تهرب ههههههه*

بالك يا مرمر 
دا منفوخ على الفاضي 
اه صدقيني ميغركيش حجمه 
دا بشكة دبوس وحده ويفششششششششششششششششش:gy0000:
الا صحيح هو دا بياكل ايه يا مرمر :t7:​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو كنت مكان الولد ده...هتعمل ايه غير انك تهرب ههههههه*

هدوخة واريا 
مش هيعرف يجبني     من صغر حجمي مش هيشوفني 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو كنت مكان الولد ده...هتعمل ايه غير انك تهرب ههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك يا يوحنا ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو كنت مكان الولد ده...هتعمل ايه غير انك تهرب ههههههه*

صدقينى معرفش يا فادية بياكل ايه 
هأبقى أسئلهولك لما أشوفه وكمان بالمرة اجرب شكة الدبوس واشوف هتعمل فىه ايه 
ههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك يا جميل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو كنت مكان الولد ده...هتعمل ايه غير انك تهرب ههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة منك يا يويو
بس فكرة جديدة 
شكرا لمرورك ​


----------



## fullaty (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو كنت مكان الولد ده...هتعمل ايه غير انك تهرب ههههههه*

طبعا انا مش ههرب يا ميرى 

لالا 

انا جرى بس وهو بقى يبقى يقابلنى لو لقانى هههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو كنت مكان الولد ده...هتعمل ايه غير انك تهرب ههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا ميرى 
ربنا يقويكى وتعرفى تجرى ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يساعد الولد ههههههه​


----------



## dark_angel (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*الله يكون فى عونه انا لو مكانه هقعد  اعيط علشان اصعب على الراجل و يسيبنى اروح*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 ديسمبر 2008)

يقولو الى يقولوه ولا يقولوه الله يرحموه
هاهرب اكيد والا مش ها فيّ دماغ
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرااااااا مرمر


----------



## BishoRagheb (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*بصي ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
هو يقدر عليا ولا ايه؟؟
ميقدرش
دا انا اشيله والفه والفه
وبعدين
ارميه
واصحي من النوم لانه هيكون
حلم​*


----------



## merna lovejesus (26 ديسمبر 2008)

انا هدي للراجل ده مصاصه واجرى ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sony_33 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

هو دة بيضرب ازاى بعدين انا عارفة لما كان صغير
عارفة كان بياكل اية



الجرى نص الجدعنة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*اكيد واساسى انى هجررررررررررررررررررررررى وبسرعه جدا كمان ههههههههههههههههههههه
ده يفطسنى لو مسكنى هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## zama (26 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه
صورة جميلة فعلا 
بيفكرنى بفيلم "فول الصين العظيم"
شكرا لتعبك..........................................


----------



## Coptic Adel (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*هاعدي من تحت رجله واجننه*

*اخليه يضرب نفسه*

*هههههههههههههههه*

*شكرا ليكي يا مرمر علي الموضوع التحفة ده*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> الله يساعد الولد ههههههه​



*أميييييييين *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

dark_angel قال:


> *الله يكون فى عونه انا لو مكانه هقعد  اعيط علشان اصعب على الراجل و يسيبنى اروح*​



*هههههههههه

يا أفكاااااااااارك الجامدة 30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> يقولو الى يقولوه ولا يقولوه الله يرحموه
> هاهرب اكيد والا مش ها فيّ دماغ
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرااااااا مرمر



*هههههههههه ربنا يقويك ياكليم*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *بصي ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
> هو يقدر عليا ولا ايه؟؟
> ميقدرش
> دا انا اشيله والفه والفه
> ...



*يا بيشووووووو يا جاااااااااامد 30:

عارف بقى بيبقى الخوف من اللى فاكر نفسه أحم أحم ده :t30:

ههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

merna lovejesus قال:


> انا هدي للراجل ده مصاصه واجرى ههههههههههههههههه



*وده مصاصة ممكن تنفع معاه :t9:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> هو دة بيضرب ازاى بعدين انا عارفة لما كان صغير
> عارفة كان بياكل اية
> 
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه

أضافة جامدة بجد يا سووووووونى 

تحفة *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *اكيد واساسى انى هجررررررررررررررررررررررى وبسرعه جدا كمان ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ده يفطسنى لو مسكنى هههههههههههههههه
> *​



*ههههههههههه

جدعة ياكوكى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> صورة جميلة فعلا
> بيفكرنى بفيلم "فول الصين العظيم"
> شكرا لتعبك..........................................



*تصدق صح يامينا 

تاهت عنى دى :11azy: هههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 ديسمبر 2008)

elsalib قال:


> *هاعدي من تحت رجله واجننه*
> 
> *اخليه يضرب نفسه*
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههه

أنت بتقول خيال علمى شكلك هههههه

وده ممكن تلفت من بين رجله ازاى ولو حصلت المعجزة دى 

ازاى ممكن يضرب نفسه بقى :t9:

ميرسى يافندم لردك التحفة ده

*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (27 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *أنت بتقول خيال علمى شكلك هههههه*
> ...





*مش خيال علمي ولا حاجة *

*باعتبارك اني لو مكان الولد الصغير يبقي هاقدر افلت منه*

*واجريه لحد مايقع*

30:

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ameera (27 ديسمبر 2008)

الواحد لما يشوفه بتخشب مكانه وهات مين يحركه

شكرا على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك


----------



## مينا عبدة (27 ديسمبر 2008)

هجبلك خبرة يا مرمر​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (27 ديسمبر 2008)

اصلى ربنا يسامحنى لانه بحجمه دا هايفطسنى لو بس حط ايده عليا 
بس انا ها اعمل حاجه تانى ها ازعك واجرى على الناس يخبونى ماهو كدا كدا مش ها يشوفنى من على الارض
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## متيكو (27 ديسمبر 2008)

انا حضحك واموت


----------



## twety (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*هجرررررررررررررررى*

*وهغيظه وهو مش لاحقنى*
*ههههههههههههه*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههه الجرى نص الجدعنة يا مرمر
بس فى الحالة دى الجرى يبقى كل الجدعنة:d​*


----------



## saalooo (29 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههه
اييييييه اللي بيحصل ده...ايه اللي انا شايفاه ده 
لف وارجع تااااني​​


----------



## abn yso3 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسى ليكى يا مرمر*
*بس اقولك حاجه الجرى نص الجدعنه*
*وفى مواقف بيبقى الجدعنه كلها*​


----------



## جيلان (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*هعمل ايه غير انى ههرب ؟

اكيد اكيد يعنى غير انى ههرب يعنى ........... ههرب بردوا
دنا بجرى على يتامى يا جدعان
بجرى بسرعة جدا*


----------



## totaagogo (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا ممكن انط فى كرشه واستخبى منه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:boxing:​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2009)

انا لو منه اجري اروح اجيب ابره واجي
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------

